# Total Equipment Weight



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

How many pounds in total do foot patrol officers have to carry on their body? Does your body get tired from carrying the weight of all the equipment after a full day of work? As you get older on the job, does the weight began to bother you and your health such as aching back, legs, feet caused by the weight of the equipment dragging your body down all day? Has anyone decide to quit the police officer job or change their career because of the weight of the equipment a police officer needs to carry to perform their job duties is bothering you?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_And if you have answered yes to any of these questions, you need TylenolCOP.

Yes, only TylenolCOP has the ability to alleviate all those aches and pain due to a long day on the job.

Try TylenolCOP, money back guarantee if not completely satisfied.

Available at all Walgreens, CVS, Ekerd, and Rite-Aid drugstores.
Alcohol may intensify the effects.

May not be suitable for head pains due to foolish, inane nooby questions._


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anyone decide to quit the police officer job or change their career because of the weight of the equipment a police officer needs to carry to perform their job duties is bothering you?[/quote]

Noob, What kind off stupid question is that. STFU. You know what we have to go through to become Police Officers. Why would anybody quit because off wearing all of the equiment. I call it a survival kit. Alright, tools in which I can use to survive. And no it does not bother me...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

:l::l::l::l::l:



KozmoKramer said:


> _And if you have answered yes to any of these questions, you need TylenolCOP.
> 
> Yes, only TylenolCOP has the ability to alleviate all those aches and pain due to a long day on the job.
> 
> ...


:L::L::L:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll tell ya. The 15 or so pounds that I carry on my belt never bothers me. Sometimes, when I have an all day walking patrol in the state forests I bring an expresso maker and a camp stove for those mid morning breaks. Now that's some weight. The pancake mix, eggs. bacon, steamed milk ect. ect. ect.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> _And if you have answered yes to any of these questions, you need TylenolCOP._
> 
> _Yes, only TylenolCOP has the ability to alleviate all those aches and pain due to a long day on the job._
> 
> ...


:L:

BTW Koz.... LOVE your new Av!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry nood, my give-a-damn is busted.........


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

No, the 18-20 lbs of high tech gadgets, gizmos and implements of destruction have no affect on police officers. Why? Police officers are not mere mortals. We can drive at extreme speeds, into on coming traffic, during rush hour while executing advanced tactical manuevers, all while drinking a DD, relaying and gathering important information on the radio, reciting ever changing elements of crimes and Case Laws, and (most important of all) hitting on the hot chicks while enroute...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Deuce said:


> No, the 18-20 lbs of high tech gadgets, gizmos and implements of destruction have no affect on police officers. Why? Police officers are not mere mortals. We can drive at extreme speeds, into on coming traffic, during rush hour while executing advanced tactical manuevers, all while drinking a DD, relaying and gathering important information on the radio, reciting ever changing elements of crimes and Case Laws, and (most important of all) hitting on the hot chicks while enroute...


<Standing and clapping


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Deuce said:


> No, the 18-20 lbs of high tech gadgets, gizmos and implements of destruction have no affect on police officers. Why? Police officers are not mere mortals. We can drive at extreme speeds, into on coming traffic, during rush hour while executing advanced tactical manuevers, all while drinking a DD, relaying and gathering important information on the radio, reciting ever changing elements of crimes and Case Laws, and (most important of all) hitting on the hot chicks while enroute...


Well Said Deuce


----------

